# Wolf Whispers (demo for flute 2)



## Guy Bacos (Jul 26, 2010)

This is a demo dedicated to flute 2, written for harp and flute. The timbre is different than flute 1, but does have its own personality.

(Once again, this particular lib is from the VSL download collection)

Wolf Whispers

Comments are welcomed!

Guy


----------



## stevenson-again (Jul 27, 2010)

can't believe no else has commented yet. i am becoming a fully paid up fan, guy. do you do t-shirts?

certainly i hope vienna are doing the right thing by you. i am getting more and more drawn to their stuff by the strength of your demos.


----------



## Gerd Kaeding (Jul 27, 2010)

wolf @ Tue Jul 27 said:


> love it! both the composition and sequencing+sound.



+++1


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 27, 2010)

Guy, your piece evokes a beautiful enchanted mysterious atmosphere. And your meticulous attention to detail is inspiring as I hear new elements of detail on each listen. Truly a pleasure to listen to such good work.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks a bunch guys!

BTW, I replaced the mix with a better one.

tomgahagan, yes I only work with VSL, but with the full library except for demos like these where the dedicated instrument is from the download lib, but just that instrument.


----------



## michaelv (Jul 28, 2010)

A pure and total delight, from start to finish.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 28, 2010)

This mix is much better than the first one, Guy.

And as always, a fine composition! Invites me to dream... . 


Best,

Gunther


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanks Michael, Gunther and Jack!

Jack, could you tell me at what place you hear distortion? I honestly don't hear it. 

Anybody else hear distortion?

ps Jack, I keep the Montreal Canadian jersey avatar for the play-offs. :wink:


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 28, 2010)

Well, just listening to the first 20 sec. or so I hear distortion in the flute a good deal of the time. Tell me, are you using the VSL multiband? There are a couple settings in there that are really dangerous. The fact that the average level of the example is so high and the reverb floor is lifted a bit un-naturally was my first hint that you might be using this or a similar plug. 

Also don't make me breakout an NFL jersey on my avatar. Football is a real sport. Hockey is just some sort of weird, cultish pastime. 

.

PS - so do you have Forti & Serti?


----------



## synergy543 (Jul 28, 2010)

Jack, you do hear the flutter-tongue during the first 20s right?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Synergy543,

Yes, I do hear them and have heard these samples for several years on my own system.

I feel like I'm hearing them differently in this second mix. I don't have a copy of Guy's original mix to compare them to but it sounds quite different to me. 

.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 29, 2010)

Jack the vol was raised at the last minute, and perhaps a bit too much, but I prefer not to alter the Vienna Suite plug in effects here, exciter, eq and rev since they contribute to the current sound that people seem to appreciate, so I simply lowered the vol by 1.5 db. This is why you heard a different mix. To my ears, I'm very comfortable with the sound and visually the wave is far from peaking. Keep in mind Jack that this flute has some strong frequencies in a certain range, and that is what gives it this sound, we may be less a custom to it.

Cheers!

Guy


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jul 29, 2010)

Perhaps maybe I forgot to take the Q-Tips out of my ears this morning. I thought my headphones fit a little differently today. :D 

.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Jul 29, 2010)

Jack Weaver @ Thu Jul 29 said:


> Perhaps maybe I forgot to take the Q-Tips out of my ears this morning. I thought my headphones fit a little differently today. :D
> 
> .



o-[][]-o


----------



## Danny_Owen (Jul 31, 2010)

Great demo once again Guy. I actually have flute 2 and love it 

Just wondering, are you using a breath controller for all these demos? And if so what are you connecting it to? X-Fade? I've been thinking about getting a breath controller to speed up my midi mockups and to get more realistic expression in there, just want to know how well it works with VSL- so, any experiences? or do you know anyone that is using a breath controller with VSL?

Thanks

Danny


----------



## Guy Bacos (Aug 1, 2010)

Danny_Owen @ Sat Jul 31 said:


> Great demo once again Guy. I actually have flute 2 and love it
> 
> Just wondering, are you using a breath controller for all these demos? And if so what are you connecting it to? X-Fade? I've been thinking about getting a breath controller to speed up my midi mockups and to get more realistic expression in there, just want to know how well it works with VSL- so, any experiences? or do you know anyone that is using a breath controller with VSL?
> 
> ...



Hi Danny,

Thanks!

No, not using any breath controllers, I never tried them, but I know they work well for some people. I'm pretty comfortable the way I work, just trying to reproduce what I hear in my head or how I'd like it to sound. I believe Rob Elliott has experience with breath controllers, perhaps he can tell you something.


----------

